# Waimea



## Ross

> Pedigree
> Granddaughter of New Zealand Pacific Jade
> 
> Brewing Usage
> Dual Purpose
> 
> Aroma
> Intense tangelo and citrus fruit with subtle pine characteristics
> 
> Typical Beer Styles
> 
> IPA
> 
> Additional Information
> 
> Released in 2012 from the New Zealand Plant and Food Research Hop Breeding program in Riwaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alpha Acids
> 16.0 - 19.0%
> 
> Beta Acids
> 7.0 - 9.0%
> 
> 
> Co-Humulone
> 22 - 24%
> 
> Total Oil
> ~2.1 mL / 100g
> 
> 
> Myrcene
> ~60% of total oil
> 
> Humulene
> ~9.5% of total oil
> 
> 
> Caryophyllene
> ~2.6% of total oil
> 
> Farnesene
> ~5% of total oil
> 
> 
> General Trade Perception
> Can be used across a wide variety of beer styles and applications


*MOD: *Post edited by Lord Raja Goomba I, to insert description at top of topic. Original post below:

Brewers,

We are pleased to announce an exciting brand new hop in stock from NZ Hops - Waimea
I've attached a draft pdf (it's that new) from NZ Hops with their descriptors, but there's little known about it at this stage.
We (Bacchus Brewing Co.) are brewing a single hop Golden Bitter with it next week for some select Brisbane bars & will report back with our findings.
NZ Hops & ourselves look forward the feedback from Australian homebrewers.

With low cohumulone & massive oil content it sounds awesome View attachment Waimea_Data.pdf




cheers Ross


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Looks like a 10m IPA with Chinook and Cascade is on the cards.

After I pick up some Galaxy, and attempt to do my S&W PA Clone, Vienna lager and IRA.

Aaargh - too many beers, not enough time (to brew, or even pop down the Gateway to CB).


----------



## DU99

will await results


----------



## Damien13

No one is going to make a point break joke????

ok ok... I will....

"No way Bells is bigger than Waimea bro"


Can someone brew a 50 year storm IPA.... actually screw it... I will.


----------



## rehab

Im sure this should be a winner as EPIC used it in their NZIPA that was recently released. Used heaps of the hops as per usual. If you have any of that sold over the ditch then give it a try to see how it goes. :beer:


----------



## Yob

Holding breath and order imminent... now what else can I cram into the post pak  

(clasps hands in prayer of a 'new' citra)

:beer:

ed: Whats it smell like Ross?

edd: Ordered


----------



## Nick JD

Sounds like Riwaka on steriods.


----------



## dj1984

looks similar to southern cross


----------



## mjadeb1984

stillinrehab said:


> Im sure this should be a winner as EPIC used it in their NZIPA that was recently released. Used heaps of the hops as per usual. If you have any of that sold over the ditch then give it a try to see how it goes. :beer:




got a bottle of this, as well as the 2012 hop zombie sitting in the fridge as a type this. gonna crack it tonight i will let you know what it think. the press release from epic said that the nzipa is the first beer made using waimea hops, and was brewed even before it had a name.


----------



## DU99

Waimea hops  Article


----------



## bignath

You bloody ripper!

A new NZ variety......i just cracked massive wood.

Will put an order together pronto!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Sweet, another NZ variety. Just waiting on a 'citra' replacement from NZ to go with Nelson Sauvin and I'll be happy as a pig in mud.


----------



## Rowy

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Sweet, another NZ variety. Just waiting on a 'citra' replacement from NZ to go with Nelson Sauvin and I'll be happy as a pig in mud.



How did I guess Goomba what your hop bill would be with this one! Reports please


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Ordered 2 packs, Gonna do some sort of apa with them. All additions after 30mins........ F**K! I hope i have enough! :lol:


----------



## Rowy

I'll do one with earlier bittering additions Wallace next weekend and we shoudl swap a couple and compare.


----------



## bignath

Just put an order in for a pack.

Also ordered some Rakau, and Kohatu. Never used any of them before, but i have constant cravings for other nz hop varieties. (big user of Nelson and B Saaz).

Can't wait to try 'em out.

Probably gonna do something simple like:

Base Malt 95%
Munich I 5%

Waimea to 40-50 IBU's over three additions with half of this at 30mins, the rest split evenly for a flameout, and a cube hop.

No Chilled.

US-05 @ 17deg.

See how it goes.....


----------



## donburke

Big Nath said:


> Just put an order in for a pack.
> 
> Also ordered some Rakau, and Kohatu. Never used any of them before, but i have constant cravings for other nz hop varieties. (big user of Nelson and B Saaz).
> 
> Can't wait to try 'em out.
> 
> Probably gonna do something simple like:
> 
> Base Malt 95%
> Munich I 5%
> 
> Waimea to 40-50 IBU's over three additions with half of this at 30mins, the rest split evenly for a flameout, and a cube hop.
> 
> No Chilled.
> 
> US-05 @ 17deg.
> 
> See how it goes.....




dont be shy with the rakau, whatever you planned on using, triple it, its a nice flavour, but not much of it comes through in the final product


----------



## bignath

donburke said:


> dont be shy with the rakau, whatever you planned on using, triple it, its a nice flavour, but not much of it comes through in the final product



Awesome, thanks db! 

might have to order more of it then!!

while i have you, does that hop schedule (albeit not very adventurous) look ok for those nz varieties? 
I typically use schedules like that for ns and bsaaz and it works really well.....but not sure about the rakau, kohatu, or obviously the waimea..


----------



## donburke

Big Nath said:


> Awesome, thanks db!
> 
> might have to order more of it then!!
> 
> while i have you, does that hop schedule (albeit not very adventurous) look ok for those nz varieties?
> I typically use schedules like that for ns and bsaaz and it works really well.....but not sure about the rakau, kohatu, or obviously the waimea..




i chill my pale ales if i'm after a hoppy beer

if using intense hops, such as citra, i use 1/2g / litre @ 15, 10, 5 & flameout, no dry hop and a bittering addition to total 30 to 35 ibu

if using a less intense hop, increase to 1g / litre @ 15, 10, 5 and flameout, still no dry hop and still bitter to total 30 to 35 ibu 

next time i try rakau, i'll use 2g / litre


----------



## tazman1967

Got some Waimea today, Looks like a NZ IPA is on the cards..

OG: 1062
FG: 1013

IBU: 80
Colour: 10.8 EBC, maybe a little darker..
ABV: 6.4

Grains: Pale Ale, Vienna, Munich, Wheat

Hops: Waimea, Montuka, NZ Cascade, Nelson Sauvin

Yeast: Wyeast 1272, 18d for one week , 20d for the second


----------



## Nick JD

Kohatu isn't anything special unless you are looking for something extremely neutral - it excels at that.

I'll be waiting for feedback before I buy this one after reading Kohatu's blurb and realising it was "moderately overhyped".


----------



## Wimmig

There is only 1 way to order this. 500g at a time. On my next order


----------



## donburke

does anyone have any feedback on these hops ?

even if you havent brewed with them yet, what do they smell like fresh ? 

similar to anything ?


----------



## DU99

Ordered some.smell first and see what there like


----------



## Yob

smelled wiked, like a mix of c hops and amarillo or something... kind of hard to describe but smelled delish.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Rowy said:


> How did I guess Goomba what your hop bill would be with this one! Reports please



An APA, something like:

25L

5kg Ale malt (Perle)
.3 Heritage Crystal
.2 Red Wheat

15ibu at 30m waimea,
20ibu of waimea with a mix of galaxy and centennial at 10m

Us05 (or use my free yeast voucher for 1272).

Hope this helps, Rowy 

Goomba


----------



## DKS

I received my order today. Does anybody have taste notes or have reports to offer yet?

Daz


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Rowy said:


> I'll do one with earlier bittering additions Wallace next weekend and we shoudl swap a couple and compare.



I'll shoot you a PM when I'm done. :icon_cheers: 



DKS said:


> I received my order today. Does anybody have taste notes or have reports to offer yet?
> 
> Daz



Got a brew in the fermenter only yesterday. Same malt bill as Ross's NS Summer Ale (AKA Wallace's Waimea Summer Ale...  ), and have an AIPA in a cube and a whole packet of them was thrown in after 25mins in 3 stages (Includes a small boil pre-ferment, cube and dry hops)


----------



## DKS

_WALLACE_ said:


> I'll shoot you a PM when I'm done. :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a brew in the fermenter only yesterday. Same malt bill as Ross's NS Summer Ale (AKA Wallace's Waimea Summer Ale...  ), and have an AIPA in a cube and a whole packet of them was thrown in after 25mins in 3 stages (Includes a small boil pre-ferment, cube and dry hops)



So what were youre impressions Wallace? Surely youve had a sly taste. C'mon you can tell us. We wont dob.  
Rowy? Hows yours going?
Goomba? any feedback?
Daz


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

DKS said:


> So what were youre impressions Wallace? Surely youve had a sly taste. C'mon you can tell us. We wont dob.
> Rowy? Hows yours going?
> Goomba? any feedback?
> Daz



Still tastes too wort-ish/sweet to get anything just yet. But smelled AMAZING in the boil. I "accidentally" bought 2 packs as i thought they were only 5.something% AA NOT 15%


----------



## beachy

Are there any more updates on this hop?

Ross, have you brewed with them now and if so what do you think of them, are they similar to anything else?


----------



## bignath

Ive got one in the fermenter, a day or two away from cold conditioning. Recipe is page 191, post #3807 in What Are You Brewing III.

At the moment it tastes very much like my Motueka beers.
Hopping schedule is very similar to my Citra Ale which really kicks you in the ass, so went with that schedule to try on the Waimea.
The Waimea Ale has got solid bittering, but i cant make much out flavourwise though. Almost zero aroma. I cube hopped 10g into the fermenter. Next time will do more. Much more. Or dry hop instead....
Just wanted to get two brews out of a single packet so i can knock out another one very soon. 
May have to rejig the recipe and push some additions a little later.


----------



## Nick JD

Big Nath said:


> The Waimea Ale has got solid bittering, but i cant make much out flavourwise though. Almost zero aroma.



Oh. I did a Citra recipe and subbed out the Citra for Kohatu when it came out and got _nothing_ in the way of flavour or aroma compared to the same amount of Citra. 

Keep the feedback coming though.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

DKS said:


> Goomba? any feedback?
> Daz


New arrival in the house has put the brakes on brewing temporarily, and the kegs are empty too.

More feedback much appreciated, I'm thinking of mixing it with Galaxy, and possibly my US Cascade.


----------



## bignath

Nick JD said:


> Oh. I did a Citra recipe and subbed out the Citra for Kohatu when it came out and got _nothing_ in the way of flavour or aroma compared to the same amount of Citra.
> 
> Keep the feedback coming though.



Yeah, its interesting. I dont understand all the different oil values/types and what will create flavour vs aroma vs bitterness but i find Citra a really flavourful hop that is smooth on the bittering. Id put Nelson in that same category too (if used carefully). 
But so far im finding the Waimea less so. Id put Motueka in a group with the Waimea as far as this aspect goes. 

Waimea bittering in my sample seems very nice, but im not picking up much flavour, and almost no aroma. Ive got some left, so im seriously thinking about dry hopping it too.

That means my recipe is 

10g at 40mins
25g at 20mins
10g into the cube
20g dry hopped.


----------



## Ross

We have been producing single hopped, single grain bitters for the handpumps around Brisbane under the "Golden Bitter" moniker
The latest uses Waimea & will be kegged Wednesday week. Will give feedback once kegged & should be on handpump at The Scratch shortly afterwards...


cheers Ross


----------



## sinkas

when is Waiyoua coming out?


----------



## beachy

Thanks for the feedback.

I was more worried about using too much but it sounds like that won't be a problem.

I am going to try for 18L @1050
60 min northern brewer bittering
10 min 30g Waimea
0 min 30g Waimea
Dry hop 30g Waimea
very similar to what i do with US hops in an APA.


----------



## krausenhaus

Anyone got more to share on this hop?


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> New arrival in the house has put the brakes on brewing temporarily, and the kegs are empty too.



:icon_offtopic: Congrats Goomba, may the brew be strong in the little one...


----------



## Batz

I put down two kegs of my Waimea smash last weekend. The glass I sampled while filtering was nice, quite a sharp bitterness but pleasant, and flavour came through nicely as well. I'll try a few of these this weekend, as I did two kegs and may dry hop one depending on how it comes out.

Batz


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

I cracked one of my waimea beers this morn (SHHHH!)........ Awesome!!!!! Cant put my finger on it yet but something isnt right. gonna give it a couple more weeks to settle down then i will report back. Tell you what, i'm definately ordering more of this hop.


----------



## Nick JD

_WALLACE_ said:


> I cracked one of my waimea beers this morn (SHHHH!)........ Awesome!!!!! Cant put my finger on it yet but something isnt right. gonna give it a couple more weeks to settle down then i will report back. Tell you what, i'm definately ordering more of this hop.



Yes, but what did it taste like?! Similar to...?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Nick JD said:


> Yes, but what did it taste like?! Similar to...?



smells a bit like nelson, dont quite know what it tastes like yet. sorry


----------



## bignath

Just pulled the first beer from my Waimea keg. Yes i know it's 2 in the morning, and i've just opened the keg...

Righto, firstly i reckon the basic Craftbrewer descriptor of Fruity Citrus and Pine is right on the money.

I've never tasted a hop like this. It's quite florally sweet flavourwise. 

My recipe is on either page two or three, it's the one where i decided to go with a dry hop as i had zero aroma at end of ferment.

Still pretty much zero aroma. The bittering doesn't stand out at all, so i reckon this hop shines as a flavour addition. This particular beer is beautifully balanced on the bittering side of things though. I don't actually notice it, but it's not dominated by the malt either.

I'm calling 30min or less with a chiller, or for those dirty no chillers (like me) this hop would probably work well as a really late addition or even a 100% cube hop smash.

10min Waimea SMASH anyone? Would go awesome i reckon.

I use lots of Nelson Sauvin and Motueka...It's much closer to Motueka to my palate. Both can have the florally element going on, but NS is way bigger on aroma (as is Citra - unmistakable), whereas this Waimea has that earthy quality to it that NS doesn't have, kind of similar to Motueka, but initially the Waimea is "sweeter"....can't quite put my finger on it. Very weak on the aroma front.

Bottom line is this....if you've brewed with Motueka a fair bit, you'll love this hop as a variant, but i'd recommend to go a bit harder than you normally would as it doesn't come through as much as the AA% would have you believe.

Next time i'm gonna add 25% right across all additions and see how that goes.

Go hard with this hop chaps, she doesn't bite!


----------



## geneabovill

sinkas said:


> when is Waiyoua coming out?



Waimea: the whining hop.


----------



## Jay Cee

Ross said:


> We have been producing single hopped, single grain bitters for the handpumps around Brisbane under the "Golden Bitter" moniker
> The latest uses Waimea & will be kegged Wednesday week. Will give feedback once kegged & should be on handpump at The Scratch shortly afterwards...



Ross, does any of your beer make it onto Sydney taps? If so, where?


----------



## Nick JD

Big Nath said:


> Just pulled the first beer from my Waimea keg. Yes i know it's 2 in the morning, and i've just opened the keg...
> 
> Righto, firstly i reckon the basic Craftbrewer descriptor of Fruity Citrus and Pine is right on the money.
> 
> I've never tasted a hop like this. It's quite florally sweet flavourwise.
> 
> My recipe is on either page two or three, it's the one where i decided to go with a dry hop as i had zero aroma at end of ferment.
> 
> Still pretty much zero aroma. The bittering doesn't stand out at all, so i reckon this hop shines as a flavour addition. This particular beer is beautifully balanced on the bittering side of things though. I don't actually notice it, but it's not dominated by the malt either.
> 
> I'm calling 30min or less with a chiller, or for those dirty no chillers (like me) this hop would probably work well as a really late addition or even a 100% cube hop smash.
> 
> 10min Waimea SMASH anyone? Would go awesome i reckon.
> 
> I use lots of Nelson Sauvin and Motueka...It's much closer to Motueka to my palate. Both can have the florally element going on, but NS is way bigger on aroma (as is Citra - unmistakable), whereas this Waimea has that earthy quality to it that NS doesn't have, kind of similar to Motueka, but initially the Waimea is "sweeter"....can't quite put my finger on it. Very weak on the aroma front.
> 
> Bottom line is this....if you've brewed with Motueka a fair bit, you'll love this hop as a variant, but i'd recommend to go a bit harder than you normally would as it doesn't come through as much as the AA% would have you believe.
> 
> Next time i'm gonna add 25% right across all additions and see how that goes.
> 
> Go hard with this hop chaps, she doesn't bite!



This is almost exactly how I would describe Kohatu.


----------



## bignath

UPDATE:

It's been in my keg now for a couple of days, and i'm really enjoying it.

The flavour that's really coming through is Mandarin. There's a nice balanced bitterness to it, although next time im gonna add more of it, but there's a nice sweetness to it that's hard to pinpoint other than to say Mandarin. 

Had a funeral yesterday (mother in law) and at the after ceremony back at our house, everyone that had a pint or several, said Mandarin.

Gonna brew it again 'fo shizz'.


----------



## Nick JD

What yeast did you use, Nath?


----------



## bignath

US05


----------



## DKS

Nice work Nath. Sounds good Im gonna double my stock
Daz


----------



## krausenhaus

I'm doing an NZPA this week with Kohatu, Wai-iti and Waimea. Should probably give the Waimea a go on it's own first but what the hell. Haven't used Kohatu either, but it doesn't seem like anything special so I might as well use it in a combo.

So I'm thinking, more heavy-handed on the Kohatu and Waimea than the Wai-iti. Was going to throw a bit of Magnum in at the back, but maybe I should bitter with Waimea instead?

Input from anyone more familiar with NZ hops than I is appreciated.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip

I think I am going to try this hop for my first 10 min APA.

Those who find this is more flavour than aroma...would you say that to the point that dry hop is not worth it?


----------



## Rowy

Tasted my first beer using this hop on Saturday. Ut was beautiful! An APA. I got a bit of citrus and mango from it but not overpowering. This is one great hop. Not as in your face as Galaxy.................just right. I will be brewing heaps with this from now on.


----------



## bradsbrew

Rowy said:


> Tasted my first beer using this hop on Saturday. Ut was beautiful! An APA. I got a bit of citrus and mango from it but not overpowering. This is one great hop. Not as in your face as Galaxy.................just right. I will be brewing heaps with this from now on.


Rowy, was it a single hop use in the brew or did you use it with others?

Cheers


----------



## Rowy

Single hop Brad...........bloody nice it is.


----------



## ploto

I have a pack of Waimea I am keen to use, but after my experience with Wai-iti (nice but very mild) I am hesitant to go it alone and am wondering what hop might be good to compliment this, even if only for bittering. Would those who've used it go for something clean and piney (like southern cross), or would you think something stronger might better compliment it?


----------



## stux

Just ordered a pound from CB

Would it work well in a Summer Ale (ie NSSA)? Same hopping ratio?

Thoughts?


----------



## Ross

Stux said:


> Just ordered a pound from CB
> 
> Would it work well in a Summer Ale (ie NSSA)? Same hopping ratio?
> 
> Thoughts?


Yes would be excellent. The Waimea Golden Bitter (1 hop 1 grain) has been a big hit in the bars. We don't dry hop it either.


----------



## Rowy

My comment of "not in your face" may have steered some people the wrong way. What I meant was ............late......... doesn't smash you in the face.....not harsh or overpowering......for me just right...........still has heaps of flavour though......and I like hops :super:


----------



## stux

I needed to add Waimea hops to my BeerSmith 2 database, so I built this profile from the spec sheet uploaded earlier.

You should just be able to import it into your copy, if you want

View attachment Waimea 2012 Pellets.bsmx


Hopefully I got it right, but if there is anything wrong with it, let me know


Enjoy


----------



## Nick JD

I tried an APA with Waimea and NZ Cascade at a club meeting a while back that was supurb, but it was difficult to "remove the cascade" and just get the waimea in my head. Tasted a lot like a cascade and citra combo.

IIRC, there was a metric bucketload of hops in it.

Seems like a better release than the last couple from NZ.


----------



## Rowy

Nick JD said:


> I tried an APA with Waimea and NZ Cascade at a club meeting a while back that was supurb, but it was difficult to "remove the cascade" and just get the waimea in my head. Tasted a lot like a cascade and citra combo.
> 
> IIRC, there was a metric bucketload of hops in it.
> 
> Seems like a better release than the last couple from NZ.


I could see why the Cascade could interfere Nick. But on it's own.............the only way I could describe it is..............a mixture between a US and UK hop...........yep give it to me all th experts but that is what it tastes like to me :icon_cheers:


----------



## jacknohe

I went to an Epic Beer night in Sydney where Luke Nicholas said he was rather nervous during the ferment of "First Batch" when the odur coming from the fermenter smelled like rubber or a burned rubber.

I put together a basic golden pale ale using a combo of Waimea (0.75g/litre) and NS (0.5g/litre) at 20mins which has only just finished fermenting. I now know what Luke meant. Very different smell. Anyone else get this?

Taste wise, its a very tropical combination and rather pleasant. Hopefully the smell disappears though. Not sure if I should add it as a hop tea for aroma.


----------



## bignath

jacknohe said:


> I went to an Epic Beer night in Sydney where Luke Nicholas said he was rather nervous during the ferment of "First Batch" when the odur coming from the fermenter smelled like rubber or a burned rubber.
> 
> I put together a basic golden pale ale using a combo of Waimea (0.75g/litre) and NS (0.5g/litre) at 20mins which has only just finished fermenting. I now know what Luke meant. Very different smell. Anyone else get this?
> 
> Taste wise, its a very tropical combination and rather pleasant. Hopefully the smell disappears though. Not sure if I should add it as a hop tea for aroma.


Never had rubber smell from it, only a fruity zesty melon thing going on. When i used it, it "tasted like it smelt" if you know what i mean.

Wasn't a bad beer at all, but i've got other far more interesting things going on at the moment, that i can't be rooted brewing with it again for a while.
If i wasn't on so much of a bender with Citra, Nelson, Galaxy or Columbus, i'd do it again though...


----------



## jacknohe

Big Nath said:


> Never had rubber smell from it, only a fruity zesty melon thing going on. When i used it, it "tasted like it smelt" if you know what i mean.
> 
> Wasn't a bad beer at all, but i've got other far more interesting things going on at the moment, that i can't be rooted brewing with it again for a while.
> If i wasn't on so much of a bender with Citra, Nelson, Galaxy or Columbus, i'd do it again though...


Ok, thanks. That's reassurring. Yeah, I can smell the fruity melon zesty thing you describe. There's probably just a hint of aroma that reminds me of rubber. Maybe its an New Zealander thing!!! :lol:


----------



## Rowy

Never got burnt rubber. I'm drinking a single hop APA at this moment with it. Tastes and smells great...........melon and some citrus with a hint of mango but still has an earthy tone................love it!


----------



## felten

I've heard the burnt rubber/petrol thing in regards to hops often from commercial brewer interviews, so it's not just you. Can't say I've noticed it myself though.


----------



## jacknohe

Rowy said:


> Never got burnt rubber. I'm drinking a single hop APA at this moment with it. Tastes and smells great...........melon and some citrus with a hint of mango but still has an earthy tone................love it!


Orsum! Maybe I'll try it by itself next time assess the flavour (and smell).


----------



## Batz

I was a bit mmm about it, but everyone I poured a glass for loved it. Time to revisit perhaps, anyone dry kegged hopped with this?


----------



## chrisso81

Are there any other commercial brews that use Waimea hops? The inlaws are in NZ at the moment, I've asked them to keep an eye out for the Epic beer but I don't like my chances considering its been out for a while.


----------



## Pickaxe

Did we lose interest? Did it not do much for anyone?

Just wondering how people are thinking about it now - seems like the enthusiasm died on the post, guessing the hop too?

How are people using it, how it's tasting, and would it be a good single hop selection? Just thought I'd try something new. Got it cheap, which as others have pointed out, probably says a lot. But I'm up for trying something different.


----------



## bignath

It's an okay hop, not outstanding imho.

There are heaps more interesting hops in my freezer to use. I enjoyed my beer i made with it, but i'm loving Galaxy, Columbus, Citra, Nelson Sauvin at the moment.

All big flavour/aroma hops by themselves. To me the Waimea just seemed a bit weak and lifeless.

your mileage may very well vary.


----------



## Nick JD

Big Nath said:


> To me the Waimea just seemed a bit weak and lifeless.


That's exactly how I would describe it, but it seemed a litte harsh as well. If you made a Waimea SMaSH and handed someone a glass of it and asked them what hop was in there I think they would struggle to pick it even if they were familiar with it.

And that's what we're looking for now isn't it? Hops with unique character? Something bold like Nelson Sauvin that's unmistakable. When will the next bold hop come out of NZ though I wonder? Been a while...

I reckon I can pick all the "legend" hops on the aroma cracking the bottletop.


----------



## Pickaxe

For better or worse, I'll give a Waimea a go, even as an educational experiment, it will show me what a great hop is by what it lacks. I'm still learning about the characteristics of each hop. After the massive passionfruit I got out of Galaxy in my last APA, it'll be hard to to impress me. That last batch really showed me what a good hop on the right schedule can do. (Thanks to bums advice). I was thinking about buying a 1kg of Galaxy and not making another beer until I ran out! HAHA!

Looking forward to trying Nelson & Citra too.

Maybe I shouldn't have been a cheap asshole and paid for another hop? But as they say; if you want to be a cheap asshole, expect the shittiest portion.


----------



## Yob

dont pigeon hole yourself with a hop mate, there are a bunch out there and the blending options and resultant tastes are almost endless..


----------



## Nick JD

Pickaxe said:


> For better or worse, I'll give a Waimea a go, even as an educational experiment, it will show me what a great hop is by what it lacks. I'm still learning about the characteristics of each hop. After the massive passionfruit I got out of Galaxy in my last APA, it'll be hard to to impress me. That last batch really showed me what a good hop on the right schedule can do. (Thanks to bums advice). I was thinking about buying a 1kg of Galaxy and not making another beer until I ran out! HAHA!
> 
> Looking forward to trying Nelson & Citra too.
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't have been a cheap asshole and paid for another hop? But as they say; if you want to be a cheap asshole, expect the shittiest portion.


If you love Galaxy, you'll love Nelson and Citra.


----------



## krausenhaus

A while back I made a NZPA with Waimea, Kohatu and Wai-iti, and could hardly taste any hops at all. Had to hop-tea it back to life with Motueka.

Consequently have never tried using any of the three again.


----------



## bignath

Nick JD said:


> If you love Galaxy, you'll love Nelson and Citra.


I agree. 

All three are very different hops, but shine when used as strong flavour / aroma additions in particular. Good bittering hops too.


----------



## stakka82

Just tapped a keg of Waimea American Wheat:

45% JW Wheat 
45% JW Pils
10% Best Vienna

Waimea @ 15 to 25 IBU
Waimea dry hop 2 days 1g/l

Almost all pineapple, maybe a hint of melon, but nothing intense despite no crystal in the bill and pretty late hopping.

I would say it's unique, I haven't had tried a hop that has had a pineapple flavour before, quite enjoyable.


----------



## Rowy

stakka82 said:


> Just tapped a keg of Waimea American Wheat:
> 
> 45% JW Wheat
> 45% JW Pils
> 10% Best Vienna
> 
> Waimea @ 15 to 25 IBU
> Waimea dry hop 2 days 1g/l
> 
> Almost all pineapple, maybe a hint of melon, but nothing intense despite no crystal in the bill and pretty late hopping.
> 
> I would say it's unique, I haven't had tried a hop that has had a pineapple flavour before, quite enjoyable.


What yeast Stakka?


----------



## stakka82

Us-05.


----------



## mosto

I've started on a series of brews that aren't quite SMaSH's in that I'm going with a grist of 90% Pale Ale, 5% Light Crystal and 5% Carapils, and using a single hop, changing each brew, in order to experience different hops. My first batch was with Waimea, which I tapped the keg last night. I've got to say that I agree with a lot of the posts in this thread that say it is a little underwhelming. I went with 1g/L @ 60min and 1g/L cube hopped. I meant to dry hop with 1g/L as well but forgot so may chuck that in the keg as I'm getting very little to no aroma, and not a massive amount of flavour. I must say the bittering has come through nicely, but it is lacking a bit at the back end. The dominant flavour I'm getting is pine, with a faint sweetness that is hard to describe. As we all know, the first beer of the keg can be quite different to the last, so I'll be interested to see how it progresses.


----------



## Lecterfan

Wasn't sure which thread to necro, so chose this one for it's title and location.

Over on http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/71558-waimea-hops-any-experiences-to-share/ there was some mention of the way this hop can change character. I also note Nick's (RIP) messages early in this thread - to paraphrase "if it was really that good then there would be a lot more talk about it" etc etc. I am a lover of big trendy hops like citra, so I tend to agree.

Anyway, I'm smacking out a brew tomorry using Waimea and Mosaic.

OG 1.053, 35 IBU

%85 Vienna
%10 JW trad (ran out of Vienna!)
%5 Biscuit

200gms of waimea and mosaic (in total) hop burst every few mins from around 25 mins on.

I always get a lot of sweetness from mosiac, like it emphasises a very sweet fruity lolly smell on my palate (I've given up the poetic descriptors, I don't eat enough fruit to know tangello from melon), so I'm hoping waimea will complement it with some earthiness, pine, but still with some fruit etc.

Any recent feedback on waimea or how this combo might work (from hands-on experience) would be appreciated. :kooi:


----------

